# Kanada BC Trip 2016



## Hifly (30. Oktober 2015)

Hi Leute, 

wir planen nächsten July für 3 Wochen mit dem Wohnmobil durch BC zu fahren. Wir waren vor 2 Jahren schon einmal da, allerdings nur 5 Tage Biken. Diesmal wollen wir die Enduros mitnehmen und eine Mischung aus Trails und Bikepars fahren.

Interessant wäre es ob von Euch welche Erfahrungen haben, was unbedingt mitgenommen werden muss, oder umgekehrt, was wir vielleich weglassen sollten. 

Vorläufige Route

1. Hornby Island (Trails)
2. Trails rund um Comox Lake (Trails)
3. Costal Gravity Park + Trails um Sechelt
4. Squamish (Trails)
5. Whistler (Park)
6. Pemberton (Trails)
7. Silverstar (Park)
8. Sun Peaks (Park)
9. Revelstoke (Trails)
10. Fernie (Trails)

Würde mich freuen falls jemand hier paar coole Tipps hat. 

Grüße

Chris


----------



## boblike (18. Mai 2016)

Gibt es dazu einen Reisebericht?

Coole Tips kann man vllt. hier rauslesen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/das-bc-bike-race-2015-ein-erfahrungs-und-rennbericht.760318/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hifly (18. Mai 2016)

boblike schrieb:


> Gibt es dazu einen Reisebericht?
> 
> Coole Tips kann man vllt. hier rauslesen:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/das-bc-bike-race-2015-ein-erfahrungs-und-rennbericht.760318/




Hehe hab ich schon mit Interesse gelesen. Ich versuche mich dieses Jahr mal mit nem Video. Bissel Bericht dazu kann man sicher auch schreiben. Gerade das Heli biken gebucht, wird also spannend.


----------



## boblike (18. Mai 2016)

Omg bin ich neidisch!


----------



## Herr Latz (18. Mai 2016)

Wenn du für diese "Fly in"-Geschichten keinen Bock hast auf Guide und den ganzen Kram, in BC kann man überall ein Flugzeugt oder nen Heli total unkompliziert buchen. Einfach anrufen, sagen von wo nach wo und wann, Kreditkartennummer durchgeben und am Treffpunkt erscheinen. Hab das schon oft mit dem Kajak gemacht, aber hätte auch übelst Lust mal sowas per Rad zu machen.
Sowas wie das hier http://tyaxadventures.com/guided-adventures-overview/mountain-bike-day-tours/ kann man bestimmt auch für 120 Dollar oder so machen wenn man das Flugzeug halbwegs ausgelastet bekommt.


----------



## boblike (18. Mai 2016)

Die Warner Lake Tour klingt ja mal sehr schön.


----------



## Hifly (18. Mai 2016)

Sind ja Wiederholungstäter von daher hab ich schon bissel Vorstellung was in unserem Trip vorkommen muss. Die Reiseplanung die im ersten Post steht hat sich etwas geändert. Vancouver Island wird diesmal weichen müssen weil wir etwas mehr Zeit in den Kootenay Rockies und an der Sunshine Coast verbringen. Dann machen wir ein bunten Mix aus Bikepark, Touren, Shuttle und einmal Heli.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (20. Mai 2016)

Heli Shuttle, wie dekadent und ökologisch ist denn das ! 
meine Meinung aber den Komentar konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## Hifly (20. Mai 2016)

@bikespammer 
Kann die Kritik ehrlich gesagt verstehen, aber einmal im Leben muss das sein ;-)

Und dabei bin ich im Alltag eigentlich recht Umweltverträglich unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (20. Mai 2016)

passt schon !


----------



## Indro (24. November 2016)

Hallo,
wie war Eure Reise.
Wir planen in 2017 (April bis Juni) für ca. 10 Wochen nach (West) Kanada zu reisen.
Wollen unsere Bikes mitnehmen und u.a. die Bikepark befahren.
Wie kommt man (kostengünstig) in BC und Alberta mit den Rädern im Gepäck voran?
Habt Ihr ein paar Tips was Transport, Unterkünfte und Erfahrungen in den Bikeparks angeht.
Danke Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hifly (24. November 2016)

Servus, 

also wir waren zum zweiten mal dort. Beide Male mit Wohnmobil was wohl am praktischsten aber auch recht teuer ist. Bei 10 Wochen kann man schon fast überlegen was günstiges gebrauchtes zu kaufen. 

Wenn man auf den Komfort von einem WoMo verzichten kann und die kosten unten halten will sind Lieferwagen dazu vielleicht nen Pavillion vom Wallmart und nen paar Kochutensilien deutlich günstiger.

Das wort Kostengünstig ist aber bei nem BC Trip schon gewagt, ist alles nicht sehr günstig. 

Wir sind viel Trails gefahren weil jeden Tag Bikepark einfach zu krass geworden wäre. Außerdem bekommt man bei den Enduro Touren viel mehr von der Landschaft mit im Vergleich zum Bikepark. 


Schaut auf jeden Fall auf die Öffnungszeiten der Parks und die Streckenberichte der Trails, im April ist in einigen Lagen noch viel Schnee, Bikeparks sind noch geschlossen ausser vielleicht Kamloops und Coast Gravity, Nächstes jahr macht auch der Stevie Smith Park auf Vancouver Island auf, dort ist das Klima meist etwas milder als im Inland.


Unsere Highlights zum *Trails *fahren waren 

Fernie (Kann man Tage lang geile Trails fahren ohne etwas doppelt zu machen)
Revelstoke (siehe Fernie) unbedingt nach dem Biken in Big Eddys Pub zum Bikewash und Burger essen (der Treffpunkt)
Roberts Creek (Sunshine Coast, sau viele geile Jumptrails im Wald versteckt)
Squamish



*Bikepark:*

Whistler (auch wenn wir es schon kannten, Strecken sind geil, leider auch viel los, kein Wunder bei der Bekanntheit)

Silverstar (mein Favorit, unter der Woche fast nix los, geile Trails, cooles Camping direkt am Park)

Coast Gravity Park (sau coole Stimmung da echt kleiner Park wo man sein Ticket vorab reservieren muss, Strecken sind cool, aber nicht so herausstehen, das der Hype um den Park gerechtfertigt ist)

Fernie: Sind die Park nicht gefahren weil von Vancouver bis zur Grenze von Alberta jeder Local sagte er sei Mist 

Kamloops Bike Ranch: Sandige Trails, sehr Sprunglastig aber geil, für 10€ p. Tag kann man sich einfach in den Shuttelbus setzen.




Zum Camping kann man noch sagen, dass private Campingplätze meist teuer und ohne Charme sind. Die staatlichen "provincial parks" sind da deutlich cooler. Richtig gut sind "recreational areas" diese kosten oft von nichts bis zu 15CAD man muss sein Müll wieder mitnehmen hat dafür aber echt sehr natürliche Stellplätze, leider sind diese aber schlecht ausgeschildert daher schon am Rechner entlang der Route auf den staatlichen Seiten raussuchen.


So mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein, einfach Fragen ;-)


----------



## boblike (24. November 2016)

Bilder bitte!


----------



## Hifly (24. November 2016)

Habe leider viel gefilmt und wenig geknipst dieses mal kann dir gerne per PN nen Download Link zu nem 7min Video geben, habe es leider wegen Musikrechten nicht online.


----------



## knarf66 (24. November 2016)

Sehr geile Pics!!!
Ich überlege auch gerade, kommenden Juni mal nach BC aufzubrechen. Leider bekomme ich nur zwei Wochen hin.
Aber falls jemand Interesse hat, hier mal meine Reisedaten: 01. oder 03.06. - 16.06.17 mit Air Transat von Amsterdam nach Vancouver(lt. HP vom 01. - 16.06.17 = rd. 600,- und ab 03.06. = rd. 725,- Euro für Hin- und Rückflug). Biketransport = ca. 30,- Euro/p. Flug
Für Tipps zu noch günstigeren Flügen wäre ich dankbar. Wobei ich denke, das die Preise, für Direktflüge schon ganz okay sind.

Für die Unterbringung dachte ich an das Alpine Lodge Hostel, welches mMn ganz ordentlich daher kommt. Auch hier wäre ich für weitere Alternativen oder Angebote, bzw. Erfahrungsberichte offen.

Fürs biken würde ich mein Enduro mitnehmen und mir im Park einen Downhiller leihen. Oder doch lieber umgekehrt?? Was meint ihr?

Grundsätzlich bin ich für jeden Tipp dankbar und vielleicht findet sich ja noch der ein oder andere Begleiter. Ist wie beim biken.....alleine is' doof!
Bei Interesse einfach melden. Dann kann man gemeinsam schauen und planen.
Was die Gestaltung des Trips angeht, muss es nicht jeden Tag biken sein. Gerne auch mal wandern, 'n bißchen Party oder auch mal nur chillen. Bin da recht flexibel und umgänglich.

So, jetzt hoffe ich nur noch, dass mein Urlaubsantrag durchgewunken wird. Das wären nämlich die einzigen zwei Wochen, die ich zur freien Verfügung hätte(Stichwort: schulpflichtiges Kind).

Cheers


----------



## Hifly (24. November 2016)

Also Grundsätzlich auf jeden Fall Enduro mitnehmen.

Ich bin mit nem Reign mit 170/160mm und relativ Freeride orientiertem Setup super klar gekommen, gerade weil die Parks häufig flowig gebaut sind. Bei Sprüngen ist mir das Enduro sowieso lieber.

In Whistler kannst du z.B. sehr gute Demo Bikes leihen, kostet aber ordentlich. Wenn man aber mal nen Tag mit nem Intense oder V10 Fahren möchte ne gute Lösung.


Wenn nur 2 Wochen zur Verfügung stehen würde ich in der Küstenregion bleiben. Paar Tage Sunshine Coast (z.B. 2 Tage Trails in Roberts Creek und 1 Tag Coast Gravity Park) bissel North Vancouver, Squamish (Auf jeden Fall Full Nelson, der Hammer) und paar Tage Whistler.

Man verliert sonst sehr viel zeit mit Fahren, wir sind beim ersten mal in 4 Wochen 7000Km und beim zweiten mal in 3 Wochen 3500Km gefahren, und man kommt dort nicht schnell voran!!!


----------



## JenniferRee (5. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Kanada-Experten, ich plane für 2017 meinen Kanadaaufenthalt für 4 Wochen. 

Hat jemand ne Empfehlung wo man (relativ günstig) Camper mieten kann? 

Die Camper, die ich gefunden habe, kosten alle um die 5.000-6.000€ für den Zeitraum (mit unbegrenzten km) - ist das normal oder gibt es eine günstigere Alternative, wie z. B. einen Transporter mieten? Im Netz finde ich diesbezüglich leider nichts - darum meine Frage hier. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. Dezember 2016)

JenniferRee schrieb:


> Hallo Kanada-Experten, ich plane für 2017 meinen Kanadaaufenthalt für 4 Wochen.
> 
> Hat jemand ne Empfehlung wo man (relativ günstig) Camper mieten kann?
> 
> ...


Hi,

also für 2017 sieht es ziemlich bescheiden aus. Alles sehr teuer..., kann am Trump liegen ;-) oder daran, dass Kanada 150 Jahrfeier hat..., oder sonstwas. Wir haben zweimal im etwa gleichen Zeitraum gebucht (Oktober/Novemeber) und rund 2000 Euro für 25-30 Tage bei Cruise Canada bezahlt. Das mal nur so als Orientierung.

Alternativen: Schwierig!

Gruss


----------



## Hifly (5. Dezember 2016)

Hi,

also Transporter ist günstiger, natürlich auch deutlich unpraktischer, da du beim Flug nicht allzu viel Camping zeug mitnehmen kannst und dann dort vieles kaufen musst. Oder einfach immer auswärts essen, wird aber sehr teuer. Ich habe beim ersten mal nen Camper in Sprinter Größe bei fourseasonsRV für 2200€ mit unbegrenzten KM 4 Wochen gemietet, das war 2013. Dieses Jahr habe ich schon nichts mehr dergleichen gefunden, habe für 3 Wochen 3500km bei Fraserway RV ca.3300€ bezahlt.

Es gibt teilweise günstige Angebote bei Canusa leider fallen die aber meist in den Mai oder Herbst und da in BC relative lange Schnee liegt sind Juli / August / September eigentlich optimal wenn man auch im Alpinen mal biken möchte.


Man kann natürlich auch so etwas nehmen: 

http://www.canusa.de/specials/beeindruckende-natur-in-bc.html

und dann Whistler z.B. ne Woche ins Hotel, da ist es mit Womo sowieso sehr unpraktisch. Wenn man dann vor Abholung vielleicht noch ein paar Nächte in Vancouver verbringt und die Northshore Trails erkundet hat man 4 Wochen und kommt vergleichsweise günstig davon ;-)


----------



## Indro (5. Dezember 2016)

Hi, wann willst du los. Wir wollen 8-10 Wochen ab Mitte/Ende April fahren. Haben den Tipp bekommen, einen Camper Van (natürlich älter) zu kaufen. Nach dem Verkauf verliert man nur die Diverenz.


----------



## osarias (6. Dezember 2016)

Servus,

hätte auch eine Frage. Habe kürzlich für Juli 2017 gebucht, können aber leider nur 16 Tage.
Gemietet haben wir uns einen SUV in der Ford Ranger Klasse, übernachten werden wir in Hotels.

Werden 3 volle Tage in Whistler sein und anschließend einiges an Nationalparks ansehen. Am Ende bleibt noch ein Tag für einen Bikepark. Bin aber unschlüssig ob es Silver Star oder Sun Peaks werden soll. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Meine Freundin ist eher Anfängerin und ich lese oft über sehr steile technische Strecken in Sun Peaks ,..., allerdings wäre es genau das richtige für mich.
Videos im Netz zeigen auch nicht immer alles. Über ne Info von jemanden der schon beide Parks gesehen hat würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Ich werde mein eigenes DH Rad mitnehmen, für die freundin werden wir vorort was leihen.

Grüße

Seb


----------



## JenniferRee (6. Dezember 2016)

Hi, wir sind vom 30.06. Bis 01.08.da. Ist ebrn die Frage, ob man den dann sofort wieder los bekommt. Und wenn nicht, was macht man dann damit? Habt ihr schon ein Angebot? 



Indro schrieb:


> Hi, wann willst du los. Wir wollen 8-10 Wochen ab Mitte/Ende April fahren. Haben den Tipp bekommen, einen Camper Van (natürlich älter) zu kaufen. Nach dem Verkauf verliert man nur die Diverenz.


----------



## Hifly (6. Dezember 2016)

osarias schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hätte auch eine Frage. Habe kürzlich für Juli 2017 gebucht, können aber leider nur 16 Tage.
> Gemietet haben wir uns einen SUV in der Ford Ranger Klasse, übernachten werden wir in Hotels.
> ...



Ganz knapp: Sun Peaks mehr geballer, Silverstar ist schöner wenn man gerne springt (von totaler Anfänger bis relativ großes zeug)

Deine Freundin wird definitv in silverstar glücklicher. Ich bin auch ein Fan von dem Park weil er sehr ähnlich vom Streckenbau wie Wiistler ist aber viel entspannter. Wenn du gerne Technisch fahren möchtest wäre Fernie noch ne Idee, super schöner Ort in den Rockies, aber der Park ist wohl fast ohne Sprünge und sehr DH lastig und steil.


----------



## Indro (6. Dezember 2016)

Haben über kijiji.ca einiges gefunden. Liegt so zwischen 2900 bis 6000 CanDollar. Könnten uns ggf. zusammen tun. Wir(unsere beiden Jungs) wollen am letzten WE im Juni zurückfliegen. Können ja locker in Kontakt bleiben.
Habe nächste Woche noch einen Erfahrubgsaustausch mit jemanden, der zurückkommt und auch einen Van gekauft hatte.


----------



## osarias (6. Dezember 2016)

@ Hifly: Vielen Dank für die Info.

Meine Freundin wird in Golden BC einen Tag auf nen Pferd sein, da werde ich außerdem mal "Kicking Horse Bikepark" ansteuern.
Zum Abschluss dann Silver Star!

Grüße


----------



## JenniferRee (6. Dezember 2016)

Indro schrieb:


> Haben über kijiji.ca einiges gefunden. Liegt so zwischen 2900 bis 6000 CanDollar. Könnten uns ggf. zusammen tun. Wir(unsere beiden Jungs) wollen am letzten WE im Juni zurückfliegen. Können ja locker in Kontakt bleiben.
> Habe nächste Woche noch einen Erfahrubgsaustausch mit jemanden, der zurückkommt und auch einen Van gekauft hatte.


Klar, das wäre defintiv eine Alternative. Lass mal von deinem Erfahrungsaustausch hören und wir bleiben in Kontakt.


----------



## knarf66 (7. Dezember 2016)

@ Hifly: Vielen Dank für Dein Feedback!



JenniferRee schrieb:


> Klar, das wäre defintiv eine Alternative. Lass mal von deinem Erfahrungsaustausch hören und wir bleiben in Kontakt.



Falls es nichts ausmacht, würde mich auch interessieren, welche Möglichkeiten es diesbezüglich gibt. Mein Plan ist anfang Juni für, leider nur, zwei Wochen. Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CasiBergamont (6. Februar 2017)

Hallo an alle hier ...

Wir (meine Freundin und ich) sind ebenfalls ab mitte Juni für 5 Wochen in Kanada. Wir planen quasi alles was geht zu machen. Hinfliegen, Vancouver, danach dann mit dem Wohnmobil durch das Land, dann nach vancouver Island und mit Mietwagen in sone Holzhütte ...
Den ganzen quatsch natürlich mit dem Enduro bike am Anschlag.

Ich mache mir am meisten Gedanken über die Reisezeit.

Wer war denn schon mal mitte juni und Juli in BC ? Wie ist denn das Wetter so, bzw. wie wars bei Euch.
Statistiken helfen mir nicht weiter. Ist eben frühling und quasi sommer oder so .....
Würde das gerne aus erster Hand wissen.

Und wer will, den rest einfach auch erzählen ....

Danke,
Casi


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (7. Februar 2017)

Hallo in die Runde,
ein Tipp für alle WoMo-Suchenden. Ich habe letzte Woche unser WoMo für unseren Herbsttrip bei CANUSA gebucht. 18 Tage inkl. Gebühren und 3.000 Freikilometer für 1.600€. On top gibt es noch die Eintritte für die Nationalparks. Das ist ein aktueller Frühbucherdeal für den Herbst. Man bekommt einen verfügbaren Camper aus einer bestimmten Kategorie (bei uns Fleet 2). Angeboten werden nur 12 Tage, aber CANUSA hat uns das Angebot freundlicherweise angepasst.

Meine Freundin und ich werden 3 Wochen unterwegs sein. Vorläufige Reiserouten ist nach ein paar Tagen Sightseeing in Vancouver die Sunshine Coast hinauf zu fahren und dann nach Vancouver Island überzusetzen. Im Anschluss soll es über Squamish nach Whistler gehen und wenn dann noch Zeit vorhanden ist weiter in den ein oder anderen größeren Nationalpark.

Da Kanada dieses Jahr 150jähriges Jubiläum hat, muss man wohl beim buchen echt früh dran sein, da sonst Flüge, Unterkünfte, WoMo, etc. nochmal teurer werden, als sie ohnehin schon sind.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. Februar 2017)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Wer war denn schon mal mitte juni und Juli in BC ? Wie ist denn das Wetter so, bzw. wie wars bei Euch.


Moin,
ohne hellseherische Fähigkeiten ists natürlich schwer dir eine Angabe für dieses Jahr machen zu können... Bei uns wars jedenfalls 2014+15 in deinem genannten Zeitraum extrem gut. Wir hatten bei insgesamt knapp 60 Tagen, vielleicht drei mit Regen. Und von 5 Grad aufm Icefieldparkway bishin zu 45 Grad in Lilloet alles. Whistler hatte bei uns 40 Grad (beide male) und Calgary hatte eine Woche bevor wir gelandet sind noch -15 Grad nachts (Mitte Juni). Alles in allem würde ich aber eher auf beständiges Sommerwetter hoffen. Schnee kanns halt weiter oben noch geben. In Golden hatten wir die ersten 500 hm teilweise noch Schnee (also von oben betrachtet).



Kleiner-Schwabe schrieb:


> 18 Tage inkl. Gebühren und 3.000 Freikilometer für 1.600€


Das klingt mal nach einem halbwegs normalen Preis. Nur mal als Vergleich: 2015 haben wir für 30 Tage Womo (25 Fuss) rund 1900 Euro one Way bezahlt. Dieses Jahr wären es über die gleichen Vermieter rund 3600 für 18 Tage gewesen (alles Zahlen aus dem November).


----------



## xpippenx (7. Februar 2017)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Wer war denn schon mal mitte juni und Juli in BC ? Wie ist denn das Wetter so, bzw. wie wars bei Euch.
> Statistiken helfen mir nicht weiter. Ist eben frühling und quasi sommer oder so .....
> Würde das gerne aus erster Hand wissen.


 Also wir waren Ende Juni bis Mitte Juli da. Sehr geiles Wetter, 30Grad die erste Woche, dann so 20Grad mit ab und zu etwas Nieselregen. Laut Aussage der Locals etwas ungewöhnlich weil es sonst eigentlich nur warm is und eben ohne Regen. Wir wollten auch Top of the World fahren. Ging allerdings nicht weil es ne Woche davor mal eben nochmal 40cm Neuschnee (auf kanpp 2200m) gab. Davon war bis auf 1600m nich wirklich viel zu sehen aber ab 1800m, da wo die Peak to Peak Gondel is, lag schon noch gut Schnee. In Whistler direkt hat man von Schnee nix gesehen. Daher würd ich sagen das das vom Zeitraum her schon echt gut is. Nächste Mal würd ich auch wieder Anfang Juli planen.


----------



## Hifly (7. Februar 2017)

Ich war 2 mal dort, immer Anfang Juli, einmal 4 einmal 3 Wochen.

Beim ersten mal hatte ich ein Tag Regen bei 4 Wochen, dieses Mal so ca. 1 Woche von 3. Grundsätzlich hatte ich den Regen immer am Rand der Rockies, Fernie, Glacier Nationalpark etc. in Kamloops, Silverstar etc. wirst du selten Regen haben, an der Küste wieder mehr. Aber grundsätzlich ist der Juli ne top reisezeit.

Juni ist teilweise noch kritisch was Schnee angeht. In Revelstoke z.B. haben wir im Juli noch viel Schnee in den hohen Lagen gehabt, im Juni wäre da mit Bike nicht viel Fahrbar gewesen.


P.S. Bin neidisch auf alle die dieses Jahr fahren  könnte ich immer wieder machen


CANUSA hat uns übrigens beide male auch sehr gut versorgt. Vielleicht noch eine wichtige info. 

Haben einmal von FRASERWAY RV (einer der Top Vermieter)
und einmal 4 Seasons RV (die Budget Variante) 

gemietet. Es war vom Service kein Unterschied!


----------



## CasiBergamont (7. Februar 2017)

Super ... Danke an alle, dann bin ich was das Wetter angeht echt beruhigt.

Frage gerade konkret Womos für 3 wochen an .... ! Darunter auch Canusa und ich probiere mal SKtouristik, mal sehen was die so können.

Die Karren da unten fressen ja unmengen sprit. Echt heftig. Vielleicht bekommt man bei SKtouristik nen europäischen basis wagen. Sowas wie einen sprinter oder so, der läuft dann mit Diesel. Diesel is zwar ein wenig teurer als Sprit aber der Verbrauch halbiert sich ja mindestens.

War wer schon mal auf Vancouver Island ???
wir wollen da nach den 3 wochen womo noch ne woche in irgendeine schnuckelige Holzhütte an nem See oder so und dann mit Mietwagen nen bischen die Insel unsicher machen.


----------



## Hifly (7. Februar 2017)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> War wer schon mal auf Vancouver Island ???
> wir wollen da nach den 3 wochen womo noch ne woche in irgendeine schnuckelige Holzhütte an nem See oder so und dann mit Mietwagen nen bischen die Insel unsicher machen.



War eine Woche da, absolut super, hat mir fast am Besten von BC gefallen, allerdings war ich da ohne Bike unterwegs.

Strathcona Provincial Park ist zum Wandern ein Traum. So abgelegene geile Natur und viel weniger los als in den großen Nationalparks auf dem Festland


Tofino ist auch super, waren da Kajak fahren, unheimlich viele kleine Inseln mit Urwald an der Küste


Gibt genug tolle sachen da, nur Hütte mieten hab ich keine Ahnung. Waren auch dort mit dem Womo unterwegs.


Wir hatte 1x ein Conversion Camper der hat so 15 Liter verbraucht







Beim zweiten mal nen richtiges WoMo normaler größe, das brauchte 25 Liter. 

Grüße
Christian


----------



## CasiBergamont (7. Februar 2017)

Geil,
danke für die Tips, ... werd mir da mal was zusammenbasteln.

Mit 25 Litern biste aber auch automatisch bei Bündis 90 Grüne (achtung wortspiel) auf der roten Liste !!!
Leck mich am a.... !

25 liter auf 100km
.... macht bei grob 2500km ungefähr 625 Liter und somit (0.89 cent) schlappe 556,25 EUR. Alter Vatter. 

Haha, da tankste ja alleine 3 Stunden ....

Naja, mal abwarten was die uns so anbieten ...


----------



## Hifly (7. Februar 2017)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Haha, da tankste ja alleine 3 Stunden ....
> 
> ...


Wir hatten 140 Liter Tank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CasiBergamont (8. Februar 2017)

Nabend zusammen.

Also ich bin nun seit 2  bis 3 Tagen in konkreten Anfragen für unsere Reisezeit. (19 juni - 07 Juli) Es sollen 3 Wochen Womo tour werden in denen wir ca 2500 km fahren wollen. Wir brauchen einen halter für 2 bikes und da ich leider fiese Rückenprobleme habe brauche ich ein gescheites Bett. Also nich dise A-Team Vans mit nem Zelt ufm Dach. Cool fänd ich auch wenn ich mehr geld für den Comfort bezahle als für den Sprit. Nen Diesel wäre also schon cool.

Entweder einen recht luxeriösen Diesel wagen ... der dann mit Diesel für 2500 km um die 1900 Euro pro P. kostet.



 



Oder einen von diesen V8 / V10 Kanada mobilen wobei das Womo am Ende günstiger ist durch den Sprit aber fast bei dem gleichen Preis landet.



 




Am Ende kommen wir, egal was wir auswählen bei 1700 bis 1900 Euro pro Person raus.

Die Kanadier sind aber auch geil. Teilweise fährt man mit nem V10 da rum .... ! Was soll das ? Das sind dann am Ende über 500 Euro nur Sprit.


----------



## Hifly (9. Februar 2017)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen.
> 
> Also ich bin nun seit 2  bis 3 Tagen in konkreten Anfragen für unsere Reisezeit. (19 juni - 07 Juli) Es sollen 3 Wochen Womo tour werden in denen wir ca 2500 km fahren wollen. Wir brauchen einen halter für 2 bikes und da ich leider fiese Rückenprobleme habe brauche ich ein gescheites Bett. Also nich dise A-Team Vans mit nem Zelt ufm Dach. Cool fänd ich auch wenn ich mehr geld für den Comfort bezahle als für den Sprit. Nen Diesel wäre also schon cool.
> 
> ...




Nicht teilweise... Die europäische Variante sieht man dort fast nicht. Diesel spielt auch weniger eine Rolle. Teilweise gab es winzige provinz Tankstellen die haben nicht mal Diesel. 

Krass sind auch die Unterschiede im Spritpreis. Richtung chillywack war es unter ein CAD in Kamloops noch recht günstig. Alles in den kooteneys oder an der Küste lag bei 1.20-1.30 bei dem Verbrauch schon extrem. 

Trotzdem rate ich dazu mehr als genug inklusiv km zu nehmen und auch Sprit mehr als großzügig einzuplanen, echt zu schade so ein geiler Urlaub um über sowas nachdenken zu müssen.


----------



## mw.dd (9. Februar 2017)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Oder einen von diesen V8 / V10 Kanada mobilen wobei das Womo am Ende günstiger ist durch den Sprit aber fast bei dem gleichen Preis landet.



Das auf dem Bild ist ein C19 mit Hecksitzgruppe, oder? Da würde mir die Möglichkeit fehlen, die Räder im Fahrzeug zu verstauen - über Nacht oder falls man mal nicht Rad fährt.


----------



## CasiBergamont (9. Februar 2017)

Richtig ... ist nen C19.
Mein Plan ist eigentlich die Räder am Fahrradständer ab zu schliessen. Je nach Taschengewicht entweder ein Schloss mitnehmen oder dort eines kaufen. Wenn mit Nachts jemand die Räder von Womo klauen will wird er das sicher nicht schaffen ohne daß ich das mitbekomme.
So haben wir das bisher immer bei den Womo trips in die Alpen gemacht.

Diese C19 Kiste sagt mir persönlich von der Aufteilung her auch überhaupt nicht zu.

@mw.dd 
warst Du denn schon mal mit womo in CAD unterwegs ?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. Februar 2017)

warum in so kleinen Dimensionen denken? ;-) Schau mal nach größeren, die sind meist auch günstiger, klingt paradox, ist aber so.

Der C25 (Canadream) hat uns von der Aufteilung her am besten gefallen, weil am meisten Platz für die Räder war, sie einfach anz7useilen und zusammengebaut während der Fahrt mitzunehmen


----------



## mw.dd (9. Februar 2017)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Mein Plan ist eigentlich die Räder am Fahrradständer ab zu schliessen. Je nach Taschengewicht entweder ein Schloss mitnehmen oder dort eines kaufen. Wenn mit Nachts jemand die Räder von Womo klauen will wird er das sicher nicht schaffen ohne daß ich das mitbekomme.
> So haben wir das bisher immer bei den Womo trips in die Alpen gemacht.



Beim Übernachten mache ich das auch so. Ich stelle mein WoMo aber ab und zu mal auf einem P+R-Platz ab und mache Sightseeing; da ist mir wohler, wenn gar nicht erst Begehrlichkeiten aufkommen können.



CasiBergamont schrieb:


> warst Du denn schon mal mit womo in CAD unterwegs ?



Leider nicht. War mal geplant für 2015 oder 2016 (daher weiß ich das mit dem C19), dann kam aber das eigene WoMo dazwischen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hifly (9. Februar 2017)

Wir hatten ein C19 mit Heckträger. Die Träger sind deutlich besser als in Deutschland. Super einfach rein raus und feste drin, keine klemmen am Carbon, perfekt. 

Haben einfach nen stahlseil von Kryptonite nachts oder in Städten um die Räder und dann um die massive Stahl Stoßstange, gemacht. Da braucht man schon ne flex für.

Drinnen hätte mich spätestens bei den Regentagen gewaltig gestört,


----------



## CasiBergamont (10. Februar 2017)

Sooo, Flug ist gebucht, somit kann nix mehr schief gehen ...


----------



## CasiBergamont (10. Februar 2017)

Ich habe da noch ne kleine Frage.
Natürlich fliegen wir nach Vancouver. Wir landen am 15.06 und bekommen dann unser Womo am 19.06. .
Die Tage dazwischen bleiben wir in Vancouver und versuchen ein wenig die Stadt zu erkunden. Hat wer Ideen Erfahrungen wo in der city ne coole Ausgangslage ist? Nord Vancouver und Burnaby scheint cool zu sein.
Hotels versuchen wir zu vermeiden ... stattdessen suchen wir den Kontakt zu lokals über Airbnb.


----------



## CasiBergamont (13. Februar 2017)

Hallo an alle.
Das Wohnmobil ist nun gebucht. 18 Tage Womo 19.06. - 07.07. mit Fahrradträger für 2 bikes, 2500 km frei für um die 3700 Euro von SK Touristik!
Ist kein Schnapper aber ok wie ich finde.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. Februar 2017)

Na Glückwunsch! Scheiss auf die Kohle, die ist nicht fürs Grab gemacht ;-) Die Zeit dort wird grandios und schau dir mal folgenden Film an: 




Ich bekomme immer wieder Gänsehaut, wenn ich den Film sehe. Besonders, wenn man mal dort war


----------



## CasiBergamont (13. Februar 2017)

Geiler Spruch. You made my day.
Darum machen wir das auch.

Geiler streifen, wahnsinns Bilder.


----------



## CasiBergamont (15. Februar 2017)

Männers ich brauche noch ein paar tips bezüglich vancouver Island.
Wo (welche Region) Wohnen und wo ist es am geilsten zu biken ?
Was habt ihr dort so sonst noch gemacht ?

Danke,
Casi


----------



## Chefkocher (16. Februar 2017)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Hallo an alle.
> Das Wohnmobil ist nun gebucht. 18 Tage Womo 19.06. - 07.07. mit Fahrradträger für 2 bikes, 2500 km frei für um die 3700 Euro von SK Touristik!
> Ist kein Schnapper aber ok wie ich finde.



Hey, wir sind fast zur selben Zeit unterwegs ;-) wir haben über TransCanada Touristik bei CanaDream gebucht, vom 21.06 bis 07.07 (SuperVanCamper SVC, 8.50m). Dort haben wir auch gleich nen Heckträger für unsere Schätzchen mitgebucht. Aktuell sind wir dabei die Routenplanung auszuarbeiten ;-) Welche Route (Spots usw.) habt ihr so im Auge?


----------



## CasiBergamont (16. Februar 2017)

Unsere Route ist ca 2500 km lang....

Hier mal den google maps link:
 https://maps.google.de/maps?saddr=V...OW6p-CmzT6lD8XOGVDGL84Gb6paRuw&mra=pr&t=m&z=7


----------



## Chefkocher (16. Februar 2017)

Unsere erste grobe Planung ist ähnlich aber nicht so lang wie eure. Start ebenfalls Vancouver, dann aber erst an die Sunshine Coast (Roberts Creek), dann Squamish, Whistler, Pemberton, Kamloops,(evt. Revelstoke) Silverstar und zurück nach Vancouver. Wir werden in Whistler wohl 4-5 Tage verbringen und auch an den meisten Spot mind. 1-2 Tage bleiben. Da sitzt zeit- und streckenmässig  Fernie, Nelson und Rossland nicht mehr drin (liegt routenmässig auch etwas abseits der gepl. Runde) Nach dieser ersten Planung würde es auch passen, dass wir nicht unbedingt am WE in Whistler aufschlagen ;-)

Eine Überlegung wäre evtl. auch die Runde andersherum zu fahren, dann hätte man am Ende des Trips nicht die weite Rückreise von Vernon nach Vancouver und würde am Ende der Runde vom letzten Stop mit wenig zeitl. Aufwand die Wohnmobile zur Station bringen können.

Achso..sind auch mit Enduros am Start ;-) 

Hat es einen Grund, dass ihr von Vancouver nach Squamish durchs Inland und nicht die Küstenstraße nehmt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hifly (16. Februar 2017)

Sind wir auch schon mal sehr ähnlich gefahren. Kann aber absolut empfehlen die Strecke von fernie zurück über Nelson nach revelstoke zu nehmen, kommt ihr an retallack vorbei, New Denver, geile unberührte Natur. Hoch nach golden ist nicht so toll. Viele kaputte Wälder mit pine beetle befall. 






CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Unsere Route ist ca 2500 km lang....
> 
> Hier mal den google maps link:
> https://maps.google.de/maps?saddr=Vancouver,+Britisch-Kolumbien,+Kanada&daddr=Squamish,+Britisch-Kolumbien,+Kanada+to:Whistler,+Britisch-Kolumbien,+Kanada+toemberton,+Britisch-Kolumbien,+Kanada+to:Kamloops,+Britisch-Kolumbien,+Kanada+to:Revelstoke,+Britisch-Kolumbien,+Kanada+to:Fernie,+Britisch-Kolumbien,+Kanada+to:Rossland,+Britisch-Kolumbien,+Kanada+to:Vernon,+Britisch-Kolumbien,+Kanada+to:Merritt,+Britisch-Kolumbien,+Kanada+to:Columbia+Valley+Highway,+Cultus+Lake,+Britisch-Kolumbien,+Kanada+to:Vancouver,+Britisch-Kolumbien,+Kanada&hl=de&ll=49.095452,-118.894043&spn=6.202102,14.27124&sll=51.459516,-119.142122&sspn=5.901905,14.27124&geocode=Faqq7wIdOW6p-CmzT6lD8XOGVDGL84Gb6paRuw;FQJj9gIdnMqo-ClzLXisFfiGVDHbEVpJaGiprw;FeC2_AId1NGr-CmHe5UDsjyHVDH2z_V16EG3Sg;FWza_wIdxiSu-Ck1oD9GojWHVDGy0zO5fmD5RA;FVo7BQMdnfPT-CkxOw090yx-UzHnRWmaqpY-0g;FWMrCgMdKHr0-Cml3Wr6BTd5UzHK79a5fWQ8Tw;FS1f8wId50Yk-Skv-jy7jmtlUzFnoXlNlGnI7Q;FX7f7AIdvIP6-CnT8P6jkdpiUzH5ICDzcZMpoQ;FYYD_wIdtQ3k-Cnj_NlG59h9UzGH6dGttuHUjw;FUyj_AId0vLM-ClHICUV6ZCBVDHgOX2ZDlfWmg;FSLT7AIdmuO6-CnVD7_UjUaEVDEAn2YE-MtYoA;Faqq7wIdOW6p-CmzT6lD8XOGVDGL84Gb6paRuw&mra=pr&t=m&z=7


----------



## CasiBergamont (16. Februar 2017)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Hat es einen Grund, dass ihr von Vancouver nach Squamish durchs Inland und nicht die Küstenstraße nehmt?




Verstehe ich nciht ganz, die Straße geht doch an der Küste lang.



Hat denn hier niemand Tips für Vanc Island?
Menno


----------



## Hifly (16. Februar 2017)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nciht ganz, die Straße geht doch an der Küste lang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




War auf VI nur andersweitig Outdoor unterwegs. Aber Hornby Island soll ganz cool sein zum Biken, ist ne kleine Fährenfahrt zwischen Nanaimo und Courtenay

Es soll auch ganz nette trails nördlich von Victoria geben, such mal bei Trailforks nach Hartland MTB Park.

Ich würde eh jedem Empfehlen Trailforks zu verwenden, ist da drüben ein Traum ;-)


----------



## Chefkocher (16. Februar 2017)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nciht ganz, die Straße geht doch an der Küste lang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm...jetzt ist die angezeigte Streckenführung lt. deinem Link tatsächlich auf einmal von Vancouver entlang der Küste nach Squamisch. Hast du die Route noch geändert und war das nur nen Darstellungproblem auf meinem Bürorechner? Naja ist auch egal...passt wohl ;-)


hier dein usprünglicher Link: https://goo.gl/maps/cYMPxMYGpr82 ...ne andere Streckenführung ;-)


----------



## Hifly (16. Februar 2017)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Hmm...jetzt ist die angezeigte Streckenführung lt. deinem Link tatsächlich auf einmal von Vancouver entlang der Küste nach Squamisch. Hast du die Route noch geändert und war das nur nen Darstellungproblem auf meinem Bürorechner? Naja ist auch egal...passt wohl ;-)




Gibt übrigens keine Inland Variante von Vancouver nach Whistler, da musst du über den Sea to Sky highway, andernfalls hast du einige hundert KM umweg ;-)


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. Februar 2017)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Hat denn hier niemand Tips für Vanc Island?
> Menno


Nabend,

aaaalso, Vancouver Island ist super, soviel vorab. Zumindest im Süden, teilweise ist extrem viel abgeholzt und die lassen quasi nur an den Straßen die Fassade stehen, damit die Touris denken alles wäre gut..., Naja.

Radfahren waren wir wegen zu hoher Waldbrandgefahr leider nicht, gebau gesagt wurden qir gebeten nicht zu fahren. In Cumberland kann man scheinbar sehr gut radeln, ebenso wie schon erwähnt Hornby Island. 

Mal abgesehen von radeln ist tofino sehr sehr schön. Nebelwälder bis zum Meer, grandios! Dann soll Sooke sehr schön sein. Wir waren hier und da auf dem weg nach tofino. Es gibt genug was man machen kann, alles ist irgendwie grandios. 
Wir sind ua in tofino paddeln gewesen (neben Jamie's), haben Wale geschaut, waren am Strand und haben Adler beobachtet, Seehunde...., 

Ich finde wichtig: lasst euch treiben. Seid spontan und plant nicht zu viel voraus. Da gibt's überall so viel geile Sachen, manche liegen nur 20 km weiter. Wir sind beispielsweise einmal 2500 und einmal knapp 3000 km in 4 und 5 Wochen gefahren.

Ganz viel spass euch!


----------



## CasiBergamont (16. Februar 2017)

Super, danke.
das ist genau wie wir es angehen wollen, nicht zu viel planen und maximal sponatn sein ...
Tofino hab ich auch schon aufm schirm ... soll super sein.

Wo hast DU dir denn einen mietwagen geholt? in Vancouverund dann rüber oder erst auf VI.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. Februar 2017)

Wir haben beide Male ein Womo gehabt. Einmal Vancouver - Vancouver und einmal Calgary - Vancouver. I'm zweiten genannten Fall waren wir auch auf Vancouver Island.


----------



## boblike (17. Februar 2017)

Wieso ist da so viel abgeholzt? Sehe das auch immer wieder in den Bike Videos. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hifly (17. Februar 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Wieso ist da so viel abgeholzt? Sehe das auch immer wieder in den Bike Videos.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk




Die Kanadier sind nicht so wirklich nachhaltig was ihre wunderbare Landschaft angeht daher wird in BC abgeholt was das Zeug hält. Es wird zwar nachgepflanzt aber die Bäume die gefällt werden sind riesig und alt und kleine neue Bäume sind halt optisch ein schlechter Ersatz. Forstwirtschaft ist leider ein riesen Ding dort.


----------



## boblike (17. Februar 2017)

Habe gerade letzte Woche im Fernsehen gesehen, dass es in Canada den größten Regenwald unter Naturschutz gibt. Das deckt sich nicht ganz mit deiner Aussage. Was hat es den mit der Plage auf sich? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hifly (17. Februar 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Habe gerade letzte Woche im Fernsehen gesehen, dass es in Canada den größten Regenwald unter Naturschutz gibt. Das deckt sich nicht ganz mit deiner Aussage. Was hat es den mit der Plage auf sich?
> 
> Leider ist das nicht alles Regenwald und auch der wird teilweise abgeholzt.
> 
> ...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. Februar 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Das deckt sich nicht ganz mit deiner Aussage.


Meares Island beispielsweise hat die fettesten Douglasien die man sich vorstellen kann. Bis zu 1000 Jahre alte Bäume, die sind natürlich Gold für die Holzindustrie. Diese Insel wollten die abholzen..., ich weiss nicht wie dieses Jahr der Stand ist aber vor zwei Jahren war das noch nicht ganz vom Tisch. Oder Alberta..., RIIIESIGE Ölfelder werden auf Kosten von Wäldern erschlossen..., oder wenn du allein beim Anflug/Ablug in Vancouver aus dem Fenster schaust, fällt dir auf, wie da gerodet wird. 

Brauchste noch mehr Beispiele? Schau dir allein mal diesen Ausschnitt aus Google Maps an (Satelittenansicht), da sollte klar werden, was gemeint ist, wenn man über Flickenteppiche spricht https://goo.gl/maps/RW79HniiPWC2


----------



## Dusius (27. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen
Wie schaut es in Whistler eigentlich mit Camping aus? wir sind im August mit einem dicken Motorhome unterwegs und als ich nun mal geschaut habe habe ich keinen Campingplatz in der Nähe der Talstation gefunden.
Etwas abseits gibt es einen Campingplatz aber vor dort aus dann jeden Tag mit dem großen Camper ins Dorf fahren ist ja auch nicht das wahre.
Gibt es hier erfahrungen?


----------



## Hifly (27. Februar 2017)

Dusius schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Wie schaut es in Whistler eigentlich mit Camping aus? wir sind im August mit einem dicken Motorhome unterwegs und als ich nun mal geschaut habe habe ich keinen Campingplatz in der Nähe der Talstation gefunden.
> Etwas abseits gibt es einen Campingplatz aber vor dort aus dann jeden Tag mit dem großen Camper ins Dorf fahren ist ja auch nicht das wahre.
> Gibt es hier erfahrungen?


Wir haben wirklich im Provincial Park in Pemberton gecampt und sind jeden morgen nach whistler 20min gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. Februar 2017)

Dusius schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Wie schaut es in Whistler eigentlich mit Camping aus? wir sind im August mit einem dicken Motorhome unterwegs und als ich nun mal geschaut habe habe ich keinen Campingplatz in der Nähe der Talstation gefunden.
> Etwas abseits gibt es einen Campingplatz aber vor dort aus dann jeden Tag mit dem großen Camper ins Dorf fahren ist ja auch nicht das wahre.
> Gibt es hier erfahrungen?


Wir waren einmal hier: https://goo.gl/maps/M4xe6q6fJcL2 und sind morgens mit dem Camper in die Stadt gefahren weils doch recht weit war und wir das so angenehmer fanden (Achtung: 50 $ pro Nacht ca.) und einmal hier: https://goo.gl/maps/cTGVSZdmjEN2 ebanfalls sehr teuer mit 55 $ die Nacht aber mit dem Rad gut zum Park pedalierbar.


----------



## Dusius (27. Februar 2017)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Wir waren einmal hier: https://goo.gl/maps/M4xe6q6fJcL2 und sind morgens mit dem Camper in die Stadt gefahren weils doch recht weit war und wir das so angenehmer fanden (Achtung: 50 $ pro Nacht ca.) und einmal hier: https://goo.gl/maps/cTGVSZdmjEN2 ebanfalls sehr teuer mit 55 $ die Nacht aber mit dem Rad gut zum Park pedalierbar.



Was hattet ihr denn für ein Motorhome? wir werden wohl das größte mieten 29 - 31 Fuß.. dieses passt aber scheinbar nicht mehr auf den platz in whisterl den du gelinkt hast 
Kann man denn mit dem riesen Camper täglich zum Lift fahren? also haben die Parkplätze für sowas?^^


----------



## Hifly (27. Februar 2017)

Dusius schrieb:


> Was hattet ihr denn für ein Motorhome? wir werden wohl das größte mieten 29 - 31 Fuß.. dieses passt aber scheinbar nicht mehr auf den platz in whisterl den du gelinkt hast
> Kann man denn mit dem riesen Camper täglich zum Lift fahren? also haben die Parkplätze für sowas?^^



Parkplätze in Whistler für große Karren gibt es genug ;-) Glaub 8 Dollar am Tag


----------



## mw.dd (27. Februar 2017)

Dusius schrieb:


> Kann man denn mit dem riesen Camper täglich zum Lift fahren? also haben die Parkplätze für sowas?



Bitte bedenken: Mit dem Wohnmobil täglich fahren setzt tägliches Aufräumen und verstauen jeglichen Zubehörs voraus 
Ich bezahle lieber ein wenig mehr und kann dafür entweder zu Fuß gehen oder Radfahren...
Der oben verlinkte Platz für 55CAD liegt doch in fußläufiger Entfernung vom Lift?


----------



## Dusius (27. Februar 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Bitte bedenken: Mit dem Wohnmobil täglich fahren setzt tägliches Aufräumen und verstauen jeglichen Zubehörs voraus
> Ich bezahle lieber ein wenig mehr und kann dafür entweder zu Fuß gehen oder Radfahren...
> Der oben verlinkte Platz für 55CAD liegt doch in fußläufiger Entfernung vom Lift?



Das stimmt, wäre uns natürlich auch deutlich lieber, allerdings ist wie schon geschreiben unser Camper zu groß für den Platz, der ist nur bis 28 Fuß, wir haben wahrscheinlich einen Camper in der Klasse 29-31 Fuß^^


----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. Februar 2017)

Dusius schrieb:


> Was hattet ihr denn für ein Motorhome? wir werden wohl das größte mieten 29 - 31 Fuß.. dieses passt aber scheinbar nicht mehr auf den platz in whisterl den du gelinkt hast
> Kann man denn mit dem riesen Camper täglich zum Lift fahren? also haben die Parkplätze für sowas?^^


Auf beiden Plätzen kann man mit 30 Fuss Campern stehen. Ich würde da aber reservieren soweit möglich. Auf beiden kann es Platzprobleme geben, gerade weil es in und um Whistler ist. Ich persönlich fand das hinfahren zum Parkplatz in Whistler nicht richtig schlimm, man sollte aber dann zeitig da sein (vor 10 Uhr, vor allem am Wochenende), sonst kann man auch schnell mal Peh haben und keinen Platz mehr finden. Deshalb standen wir auch lieber auf dem Liftnahen Platz, der war bei uns aber volll, deshalb besser reservieren ;-)
Der Campground in Pemberton ist meiner Meinung nach zu weit weg um mit dem Rad hinzufahren. Ich hätte mitm DHler keinen Bock drauf gehabt. Dafür ist der Platz aber sehr schön und alles andere als die in Whislter. Die Whistler Plätze sind zweckmäßig, auch recht schön gelegen aber nicht das, was man sonst so kennt. Ich würde es als zweckmäßig einstufen, dafür teurer


----------



## Hifly (27. Februar 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Bitte bedenken: Mit dem Wohnmobil täglich fahren setzt tägliches Aufräumen und verstauen jeglichen Zubehörs voraus
> Ich bezahle lieber ein wenig mehr und kann dafür entweder zu Fuß gehen oder Radfahren...
> Der oben verlinkte Platz für 55CAD liegt doch in fußläufiger Entfernung vom Lift?



Was ich noch mit einbringen würde ist die Vorliebe für verschiedene Plätze. 

Nairn Falls Provincial Park ist ein typischer Provincial park, mitten im Wald in riesen Bäumen, Feuer machen, bierchen trinken. 

Die privaten plätze wie in Whistler sind meist ehr das, was man in Deutschland von Camping kennt. Wir sind daher lieber abends nochmal eben die halbe stunde rüber gefahren. 

Zum ein und ausräumen: Stimmt das nervt, aber Campingstühle etc. haben wir einfach auf dem Platz gelassen, nie was weg gekommen.


----------



## flyingcruiser (2. März 2017)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Wer war denn schon mal mitte juni und Juli in BC ? Wie ist denn das Wetter so, bzw. wie wars bei Euch.
> Statistiken helfen mir nicht weiter. Ist eben frühling und quasi sommer oder so .....
> Würde das gerne aus erster Hand wissen.
> 
> ...


Regen ist grundsätzlich immer möglich, hauptsächlich an der Küste bzw. den Shore Mountains. Weiter Richtung Osten wird es immer trockener. Die Hauptregenzeit ist bis Mai, und ab November.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gumpsi (8. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ist vllt. ein bisschen oft Topic, allerdings hat der Kanada CC Thread kaum Infos.
Ich werde ab September in Calgary studieren. Ist zufällig jmd. in der Gegend Banff, Lake Louise vorbeigekommen und hat ein paar Infos bezüglich Touren (kein Bikepark)/ Temperaturen und Schnee. Habe auch der Uni mal geschrieben, jedoch noch keine Antwort erhalten. 
Grüße und super Bilder!


----------



## Hifly (8. April 2017)

gumpsi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ist vllt. ein bisschen oft Topic, allerdings hat der Kanada CC Thread kaum Infos.
> Ich werde ab September in Calgary studieren. Ist zufällig jmd. in der Gegend Banff, Lake Louise vorbeigekommen und hat ein paar Infos bezüglich Touren (kein Bikepark)/ Temperaturen und Schnee. Habe auch der Uni mal geschrieben, jedoch noch keine Antwort erhalten.
> Grüße und super Bilder!


Von Calgary kannst du auf jeden Fall auch recht fix nach Fernie das ist ein Traum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank_COE (13. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

kennt jemand von euch einen Autovermieter in Kanada (Vancouver/Calgary) bei dem man einen Fahrradträger mieten kann?
Bei Wohnmobilen ist das ja kein Problem, bei Vans scheinbar schon.
Danke für eure Hilfe.
Gruß
Frank


----------



## flyingcruiser (14. September 2017)

Mir sind keine bekannt. Es gibt ein paar Carsharing Wagen die einen Fahrradträger haben, aber Mietwagen sind mir keine bekannt. Rein passen die Räder nicht? https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/whistler-urlaub-2013.612237/page-11#post-12410184


----------



## Frank_COE (14. September 2017)

Wahrscheinlich wird es darauf hinauslaufen die Bikes im Van mitzunehmen.
Dann wird es mit 4 Leuten aber echt eng. 
Aber es scheint ja zu passen


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (14. September 2017)

Einen Pickup mit Kingcap mieten ist keine Option? 
Haben wir damals gemacht. Hat super funktioniert.


----------

